# Puno ciudad lacustre



## surperuano (May 12, 2008)

El año pasado fui a visitar a Puno,a una distancia aprox de 50 km de Juliaca ,alli se concentran mas turistas por el lago mas alto del mundo que tienen a su lado ,las construcciones de sus casas son similares a las de Juliaca ,mas no en la entrada a esta ciudad ,alli casi todas son tarrajeadas y pintadas ;en los carnavales de la virgen de la candelaria concentra inmensa cantidad de visitas nacionales y extranjeros ,les adjunto algunas tomas que hice desde el mirador el puma que esta en la entrada a esta ciudad.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lo único que me gusta de la ciudad de Puno es su plaza de armas, sus templos y edificios coloniales. Nada más.

Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Te olvidas de sus hoteles, los uros y el lago jeje


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Por otro lado, que pena que no se aproveche el bello entorno que tiene la ciudad.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Buenas tomas surperuano, ya que estas mostrando el altiplano te recomiendo Lampa, July, Pomata, chucuito, la parte histórica y monumental

Taquile es otra lugar encador de Puno.


Saludos.


----------



## surperuano (May 12, 2008)

Las veces que voy al departamento estoy mas en Juliaca por motivos familiares y laborales ,y cuando no hay nada que hacer me voy a Puno a tomar mas fotografias ,el centro de la ciudad ,su plaza de armas es bonito y ordenado ,aunque el espacio es muy reducido.

Han arreglado el balneario al lado del lago,lo feo de la nota es la alfombra verde que se forma en el lago debido a la contaminacion de la misma pues todo el desecho organico y desague se va al lago pfffhno:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Muestra urbana tiene su lugar en la página principal del foro peruano; temas relacionados directamente con el Patrimonio arquitectónico, arqueológico, natural, etc.... va en el subforo de Patrimonio. Saludos

P.d: Si el tema es constantemente alimentado de material fotográfico le ponemos sticky.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

Y DONDE ESTAN LOS ARBOLES?


esta bien q nuestras ciudades no sean de lo mejor en el pais, que haya pobreza y que falta planificacion,,,,,,pero es dificil sembrar plantas?


esta bien q puno esta sobre los 3 mil metros de altura donde las plantas sean dificiles de crecer pero debe haber plantas de la zona.....

por favor en 5 o 10 años pueden haber plantas y mas arboles, verdoro, etc


SIGAMOS EL EJEMPLO DE CAJAMARCA....


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ Puno tiene una magia extraña.. se siente un exotismo que le fascina a los turistas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me gusta la plaza de armas y de ahi hacer el paseo a las islas de los Uros mirando el paisaje circundante y el imponente hotel Libertador sobre una loma por ahi...

Recordando...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

surperuano said:


> Las veces que voy al departamento estoy mas en Juliaca por motivos familiares y laborales ,y cuando no hay nada que hacer me voy a Puno a tomar mas fotografias ,el centro de la ciudad ,su plaza de armas es bonito y ordenado ,aunque el espacio es muy reducido.
> 
> Han arreglado el balneario al lado del lago,lo feo de la nota es la alfombra verde que se forma en el lago debido a la contaminacion de la misma pues todo el desecho organico y desague se va al lago pfffhno:


Esa capa verde, es especie de lenteja acuatica.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me pregunto si no se podrían haber colgado unas fotos de lugares más agraciados de la ciudad de Puno o es que al igual que la vecina Juliaca sólo puede exhibir casuchas con fachadas sin tarrajear y pistas de tierra.

saludos


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Vaya fascinación con las criaturas gigantes en esas tierras.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

se imaginan lo lindo que fuera si pintaran las casitas y tuvieran tejado?? desperdician el hermoso paisaje que los rodea...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

En esas fotos Puno luce muy similar a Juliaca ... acá inclusive se ven más calaminas de zinc :wallbash: ... me llama la atención que en un lugar donde hace frío usen esas calaminas que dejan pasar el frío ... lo que no gastan en un techo de tejas lo gastan en frazadas :nuts:


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

fayo said:


> Y DONDE ESTAN LOS ARBOLES?
> 
> ...esta bien q puno esta sobre los 3 mil metros de altura donde las plantas sean dificiles de crecer pero debe haber plantas de la zona.....
> 
> SIGAMOS EL EJEMPLO DE CAJAMARCA....


Fayo, El viento en Juliaca es muy fuerte y muy frio, casi ningun arbol puede aguantar vientos helados, ni siquiera los que suelen aguantar nevadas soportan vientos secos y helados.

La Universidad "UNA" en Puno, tiene un bosquecito detras... asi que creo que Puno si podría arborizarse, pero dentro de la idiosincracia puneña, y la zona de influencia aymara, "la belleza debe estar dentro de la casa, la belleza afuera es ostentoso y luego genera envidias" y un aymara envidioso es toda una fuerza de la naturaleza. 

El entorno puneño es Maravilloso, si se usaran tejados de un color terroso como el rojizo, marron, terracota o alguno así, con el Azul intenso del Lago, el azul intenso del cielo solo comparable con el cielo Huarazino y los alrededores enverdecidos luego de las lluvias, si a esto se le sumo algunos arbolitos de copa piramidal o conica, bien tratados como cipreses piramidales que toleran bien el frio y no necesitan calles tan amplias por su copa estrecha y alargada, Puno podría ser la ciudad más bonita del país.

Ademàs que creo que es una de las pocas ciudades del país donde ocasionalmente nieva.

Por otro lado , comparar Puno con Cajamarca no sé osea Cajamrca como Ciudad no es bonita, tiene un sprawling desordenado y en contrucción, saliendo de la zona historica y antigua, te das con casi todas las casas con voladitos y demas huachafadas espantozas. La ciudad tiene bonitos alrededores arborizados, pero la ciudad tambien se siente seca, además en eso su latitud la ayuda mucho.




AQPCITY said:


> ^^ Puno tiene una magia extraña.. se siente un exotismo que le fascina a los turistas.


A si??? yo a los que conocí estando allá me dijeron que la ciudad era un Asco, y Juliaca algo peór... que lo bonito y magico como congelado en el tiempo eran las islas y los pueblitos de los alrededores, cosa que yo comparto, aunque a Puno le veo un potencial tremendo. Juliaca... bueno eso ya es todo un tema....


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

^^ +1


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Anlysixth said:


> Fayo, El viento en Juliaca es muy fuerte y muy frio, casi ningun arbol puede aguantar vientos helados, ni siquiera los que suelen aguantar nevadas soportan vientos secos y helados.
> 
> ....


En las dos plazas principales y en la zona de la rinconada hay árboles, el pino se adapta bien al clima. Lo que sucede que que muchas municipalidades no tienen viveros muncipales para arborizar las ciudades y el resultado ya lo sabemos.



saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Es increíble el aspecto de la ciudad a pesar de ser uno de los principales centros turísticos del Perú. Pero no todo está perdido; tiene hartísimo potencial.


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hasta en las zonas de extrema pobreza se construyen tonterías...

Esto es Santa Lucia a hora y media de Juliaca, en la via Arequipa- Juliaca , Region Puno...

Un pueblito abandonado sin servicios básicos y mucho menos...


----------

